# London Aquarium!



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

What you're seeing here are tons of shots I took from the aquarium in London, England! It was really great. Flash wasn't allowed and my parents' camera is a bit old, but I think they came out okay. 

There was a lot of great stuff there. I saw some fish I had never seen before. My parents fell in love with the cuttlefish, while the lion fish seemed to love my dad. They all came and swarmed around him! 



























I loved these guys! They were buried under the sand, with their heads sticking out. So cute.



























Seahorses were my favourite!


















This little yellow fish was stuck to the front of the seahorses' tank. I have no idea what it was, but it was very tiny and almost frog-like!









This was another fish i had never seen before. I forgot its name, but it has a very unique face! It looks like it has eyebrows.


























Blue eyed fish that would make Aigis jealous. 

















Shark tank, though I couldn't get any good pictures of the larger sharks on the top:


















Upside-down jellyfish. I saw a lot of these in Cuba.









Sea turtle was trying to get some leftovers in the corner. 









The stingrays were hilarious. They'd swim up to the surface, nose out, to see what you were doing. Some would flap backwards too!

















Stingray eggs!


















This lobster was huge! It came out for a split second, then scurried back into its cave.

















The much adored cuttlefish!










And last but not least...this wasn't in the aquarium, but the Natural History Museum. It was a preserved specimen of a Football fish! I was really excited to see it, because I'm really interested in the deep sea. I had never seen a real deep sea fish before. 
The camera didn't really capture its impressive set of teeth!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Cool pics! You should post some in the offtopic section of TropicalFishKeeping. Other members would love to see your pics!!


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Sorry about the double topics! I was having some internet problems last night, I didn't mean to post two topics at once...can you delete one, Dramaqueen?


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Wow, some of those fish are just amazing!! I LOVE the cuttlefish.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Where is the other one?
Never mind. Found it and removed it.


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

amazing! now THATS an aquarium id love to visit.


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Great pics, it looks like it was an awesome experience!


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

WOW those pics are great it looks like you were under water.


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

WOW, thats so cool, I thought the deep sea fish was kind of ugly though LOL


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

k stiles said:


> WOW, thats so cool, I thought the deep sea fish was kind of ugly though LOL


Most deep sea fish are, lol...like angler fish and gulper eels.


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

I think tanks like this are fascinating! I would love to visit this aquarium, it looks awesome!


----------



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

Gotta love the colorful fish in the sea


----------

